

Ask HN: What is your favorite split testing/AB/lean framework for Django? - jedberg

I'm familiar with this one and folks seem to like it, but it hasn't been updated in a while:<p>https://bitbucket.org/akoha/django-lean/wiki/Home<p>What do folks using Django like these days?
======
zgohr
Good question. I don't have an answer as I have only been recently evaluating
them myself. I was pretty close to trying out
<https://github.com/Mathew/django-ab> because of its simplicity.

